# My model 425 .41 mag Tracker



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

Love this gun!


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

Awesome gun, I have the same exact model also.


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

Unfortunately the guy in Oregon who made the grips only made one, and I snapped it up. I was having a real frustrating time trying to find nice wood grips for it and stumbled on this. At first I kind of balked at the color, but otherwise they were just perfectly what I was looking for ... so I bought them. I actually love figured maple, and on the gun they are growing on me. I love ultra-smooth grips. I just finished applying a very light cherry tint (hardly changed the color at all) and 12 coats of wipe-on poly, wet-sanding with 1000 grit paper every two coats. Now they are like glass.


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

The grips on the gun in the two photos, are they before or after tinting?


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

Before ... but the color difference isn't even enough to show up well in a photo.
Here is where I got the grips
https://www.ebay.com/itm/324145532989
Maple grips really look nice on a blued gun.


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

Those grips would look really good on my two Ruger® New Model Blackhawk® 41 Magnum revolvers.


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

Well, they were pricey. I had them custom-made, found a piece of figured maple I really liked, traced outlines of the two grip panels on it over the grain that I liked best, sent it off to the grip maker along with the brass grip frame and voila, a pair of precisely fitted "gunfighter" grips ... they were several hundred dollars, and it took six weeks. The gun is my favorite Cowboy Action Uberti 45 Colt, super-tuned by one of the best Cowboy Action gunsmiths in the country. You are looking at the most accurate, most fun handgun to shoot that I own. It runs like a Swiss watch and has a trigger that is unbelievable ... breathe and it goes off, but still entirely safe. You can tell it is perfectly timed because there is no ring around the cylinder from the bolt rubbing ... the bolt doesn't come up until it is supposed to.


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

I had a Ruger .41 mag Blackhawk 4" back in the mid 70's. SUPER accurate. I loved that gun! My buddy at the time had a S&W .44 mag 6", and his .44 mag felt like lobbing a mortar compared to my flat-shooting .41 mag out at 100 yards. My Ruger was stolen in a burglary. But its memory is why I got this .41 mag Tracker ... and my Tracker is just as accurate.


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

Here is that Uberti in its Cowboy Action rig.









And here is its sister that lived in a Doc Holiday shoulder holster, just as well-tuned as the other, but with faux ivory grips that I fit myself.


----------



## Rancid (Jun 8, 2020)

Rancid said:


> Before ... but the color difference isn't even enough to show up well in a photo.
> Here is where I got the grips
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/324145532989
> Maple grips really look nice on a blued gun.


I sent the dude a message asking if he will be making more and here is his response:
*YES---WILL BE MAKING SOME MORE IN A MONTH OR SO...HAVE MOSTLY ENGLISH WALNUT, BASTOGNE WALNUT, ZEBRAWOOD, AND SOME MAPLE...FINALLY USING ALL MY CUT OFF BLOCKS FROM CUSTOM RIFLES I HAVE DONE OVER THE YEARS....CH*


----------

